#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-18
<Atamira> d
<hads> hey ibeardslee did you find any power racks?
<ibeardslee> found some with argent, but still looking for other options of rails
<hads> ibeardslee: I can get this for you; http://opengear.com/product-ip-pdu.html
<hads> The AU/NZ version has IEC sockets rather than what's shown in the main image.
<ibeardslee> our racks have 80 outlets in them .. 20 outlets on each of the 4 circuits
<ibeardslee> generally they aren't all used
<hads> Ah, something larger then.
<ibeardslee> yeah .. probably need a minimum of 16 or so
<ibeardslee> cascading them would be less than ideal
<hads> Don't think I have access to anything bigger off the top of my head.
<ibeardslee> and ideally be able to monitor each outlet
<ibeardslee> being able to on/off them is less important
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<chrismsnz> morning!
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> hi mwhudson, climbing the email mountain?
<mwhudson> thumper: still on the foothills
<thumper> :)
<thumper> Anyone got any good laptop recommendations?
<thumper> ideally I'm after an i7 quad core hyper-threaded
<thumper> in a small light case with battery forever
<thumper> :)
<mwhudson> thumper: x220 is most of that, but it's only dual core (w/o hyperthreading anyway)
<thumper> so only two effective cores?
<thumper> :(
<mwhudson> thumper: it has the bonus that about a million people in canonical already have one, so i'm sure oneiric will work really well on it :)
<thumper> I'd really like 8, but 4 would be enough
 * thumper is compiling code again
<thumper> and I want it faster
<mwhudson> not aware of any small quad core i7 laptops
<mwhudson> but i haven't looked in a while
<thumper> If I'm to wait for my laptop bonus, that is another year away
<ibeardslee> http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=397145 ?
<ibeardslee> bonus is you should be able to get that with FreeDOS
<ibeardslee> I'd also get the SSD and the extended battery
<ibeardslee> for a bit of extra light and battery going on forevery
<ibeardslee> although the extended battery does negate some of the light
<ibeardslee> and while you are getting the custom build, drop the Radeon for the intel graphics
<chrismsnz> thumper: I have an X220
<thumper> ibeardslee: Dead Pixel Policy	 - May have some pixel defects
<thumper> chrismsnz: how is it?
<mwhudson> thumper: i have an x220 too, to be clear :)
<mwhudson> it's awesome
<ibeardslee> thumper: good luck finding a laptop that doesn't have that :(
<chrismsnz> 12" IPS display, i7, 160Gb SSD, 8gb ram, 6 cell battery - got it for ~$2k from lenovo's online store when they were having a sale
<mwhudson> i'm not compiling c++ though
<chrismsnz> thumper: it's great, very light and runs cool but has the guts to scale up when you need it
<mwhudson> mind you njpatel does too, and he is
<thumper> chrismsnz: but only two cores?
<mwhudson> thumper: the i7 options is an i7-2620M
<chrismsnz> thumper: no it has more... i think it may even be 6
<thumper> oh...
<chrismsnz> I also got it with intel wireless - everything is out of the box supported in 11.04 which is a first for me and laptops
<chrismsnz> thumper: maybe it is only dual core... not sure
<chrismsnz> I don't have it with me right now :\
<thumper> chrismsnz: what OS?
<mwhudson> thumper: are you going to uds?
<thumper> mwhudson: maybe...
<thumper> mwhudson: the dx sprint is the week before
<chrismsnz> thumper: it came with windows but i put on ubuntu as soon as i burned the recovery discs
<thumper> I'm just wondering about staying on any
<mwhudson> thumper: ah so the "two weeks away" thing
<thumper> yeah...
<thumper> it is near the end of the 'tech year for Rachel
<thumper> busy time for her project
<thumper> I considered taking everyone to florida
<thumper> but not sure that will fly
<thumper> have to consider it
<thumper> been told to look for tickets already
<mwhudson> heh, i was going to suggest that as a joke
<chrismsnz> thumper: there's a special offer on right now: http://shopap.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/nzweb/LenovoPortal/en_NZ/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-catalog-id=3634951826AE4D3881BFFF1AC5FCD957&current-category-id=44CB7BA6E9E1E82B880F60DDF5781B5F&action=init
<chrismsnz> not as good as the price I fluked
<chrismsnz> but not bad
<chrismsnz> I had a 35% off coupon >_<
<mwhudson> chrismsnz: jealous!
<thumper> mwhudson: that i7 is hyperthreaded
<thumper> chrismsnz: got a coupon for me?
<mwhudson> i ended up dumping nearly $4k on mine
<ajmitch> looks like a nice laptop
<mwhudson> (including base + on site warranty and some other bits)
<ajmitch> though I tend to like laptops with bigger screens, rather than lighter models
<chrismsnz> The current coupon is "THINKDO", my coupon was "LASTCHANCE" and had something to do with the end of the tax year
<thumper>   >Save 30% on ThinkPad X220 laptops with eCoupon THINKDO* when your configuration is $3,400 or more
<chrismsnz> so I maxxed out an X220 and got $3k worth of laptop for about $2
<chrismsnz> the more you spend the more you save!
<chrismsnz> mine was 33% on 2800 or over iirc
<chrismsnz> ssd and other tweaks can take you over that threshold lol
<chrismsnz> btw, if you get the WWAN card that's supported in ubuntu network manager out of the box also
<chrismsnz> I was very surprised to find that
<chrismsnz> (its not gobi)
<mwhudson> oh interesting
<thumper> well that is kinda shitty
<thumper> you can't change the HDD for an SSD
<mwhudson> uh
<chrismsnz> thumper: pick the middle one and it has further customisation
<mwhudson> which option did you start with?
<thumper> ok
<mwhudson> lenovo's configurator is a bit less shitty than the industry average
<chrismsnz> Ericsson F5521gw is linux supported in-kernel
<mwhudson> but still very bad
<chrismsnz> I had to add the ultrabase to put it over $3400
<chrismsnz> but the price goes down to $2400 when you do lol
<chrismsnz> so it's essentially free
<chrismsnz> maxxing out everything gave me:
<chrismsnz> Web price:	NZ$3,410.14	ex GST*
<chrismsnz> After eCoupon	NZ$2,387.10
<thumper> Web price:	NZ$4,330.84	ex GST*
<thumper> After eCoupon	NZ$3,031.59
<chrismsnz> _b
<thumper> why is mine more I wonder
<chrismsnz> warranty?
<ibeardslee> would be nice to be able to configure it without WIndows
<chrismsnz> ibeardslee: yeah... however you can burn recovery media so it's easy to sell it later with factory software load
<chrismsnz> ibeardslee: trying to sell my linux netbook (the 5102 i got from ascent via you) and it's a pita haha
<thumper> no
<ibeardslee> why selling it?
<chrismsnz> ibeardslee: I have 3 laptops and a desktop now
<ibeardslee> ahh
<chrismsnz> older mbp, netbook, x220 and gaming pc
<ibeardslee> is it on trademe?
<chrismsnz> yep
<ibeardslee> link?
<chrismsnz> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=391798120
<chrismsnz> good deal! considering i bought it a year ago for $1100
<chrismsnz> just won't sell though lol
<ibeardslee> pity the various open/free mailing lists won't allow for sale type mails
<chilts> morning fun: http://i.imgur.com/Bjnba.jpg (SFW)
<thumper> http://zareason.com/shop/Verix-2.html with 160gig SSD and 8gig ram only comes to 2082 USD
<thumper> a little big, but full HD
<thumper> oh, and a quad core i7
<ajmitch> plus how much shipping?
<ajmitch> & then GST on top of that when you bring it in, I guess
<ajmitch> I'm impressed that you can get it with 16GB of RAM though :)
<thumper> yeah, you do get hit for GST
<thumper> with the exchange rate now though, worth thinking about
<hads> They don't ship International anymore.
<mwhudson> thumper: just register for gst already you lazy bum
<thumper> mwhudson: but then I have to fill out those returns
<ajmitch> so it'd mean getting it through a friend in the US & getting them to send it
 * mwhudson likes his six-monthly payments from ird
<thumper> mwhudson: how much do you get back?
<thumper> surely it isn't that much
<hads> Depends how much you spend
<mwhudson> thumper: don't you have an accountant?  gst returns really aren't that bad
<mwhudson> thumper: i rent an office in town, so it's quite a bit
<thumper> ah...
<thumper> I don't
<thumper> my gst spending isn't worth the hastle
<mwhudson> well, it's your money :)
<chilts> mwhudson: are you freelance/contracting?
<mwhudson> hah, you can get 16 gigs of ram in that verix
<hads> There is a cheats way around GST, use a freight forwarding company where you can fill out your own customs declaration.
<mwhudson> chilts: for tax purposes, yes
<chilts> heh
<mwhudson> (but my only client is canonical and they treat me more like an employee than a contractor, but there's no canonical nz for me to be an employee of)
<chilts> ah, I didn't realise ... I thought you guys were employees
<chilts> so essentially you're contracting to an overseas firm?
<thumper> chilts: we kinda are
<mwhudson> yeah
<chilts> right, I see
<chrismsnz> mwhudson: interesting! What do you do for canonical?
<mwhudson> chrismsnz: linaro infrastructure bits
<chrismsnz> mwhudson: oh, nice :)
<chilts> mwhudson: where is your office in town? do you have any spare desks whhich you might sometimes want to 'hire out'?
<chilts> I'm currently contracting 5 days a week, but I expect that'll come down to 4 soon
<mwhudson> chilts: i'm at the bizdojo
<chilts> and may still keep coming into town for my 'day off'
<chilts> bizdojo? I'll look it up
<chrismsnz> I had no idea that bizdojo existed
<chilts> http://www.bizdojo.com/ I guess
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> it's pretty new
<chilts> I found another place like that a couple of months ago, it was up in the Terrace I think
<mwhudson> chilts: altspace?
<chilts> ay, that'll be the one
<chilts> hmm, can't find prices though
<chilts> mwhudson: mind if I pop in sometime and take a look around? I'd rather get shown it by someone else rather than the people who own it :) (if that's allowed) :)
<mwhudson> chilts: sure, no problem
<chilts> any particular time okay with you? I could do lunchtime or maybe later afternoon on Thursday?
<chilts> (any lunchtime I should clarify)
<mwhudson> any time is fine with me (with a little warning)
<chilts> would you be around at about 5pm today?
<mwhudson> yeah
<chilts> cool, will see you around then then ... thanks :)
<mwhudson> :)
<thumper> is there a way to force firefox or chrome to apply an xml-stylesheet when looking at a local file?
<thumper> when I put the file on a host and server through apache, it does
<thumper> but not accessing the file directly
<thumper> is it apache doing the transformation?
<chilts> I wouldn't have thought so, probably the browser
<chilts> but I don't know how (sorry)
<chilts> does it link to the XSL from the XML (and if so, is the link correct)?
<thumper> <?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="styleguide.xsl"?>
<thumper> it seems to be
<thumper> the file is certainly there
<hads> Possibly the mimetype being sent
<snail> thumper: that trick only works with xsl 1.0, check the version
<thumper> yeah, it is version 1.0
<thumper> it works fine over apache
<thumper> but not locally
<snail> i've got an example on disk that works with : <?xml-stylesheet href="rgom2.xsl"  type="text/xsl"?>
<snail> I always use a preceeding <?xml version="1.0"?>
<snail> no idea whether that matters
<thumper> hmm... if I add a symlink to /var/www and access through localhost, it works and applies the template
<thumper> so best guess is the mime type being sent
<thumper> :(
<thumper> fooey
<chilts> Hong Kong Fooey?
<chilts> it seems it 'Phooey' :)
<chilts> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_Phooey
<chilts> heh, I'm on a bit of a random today
<snail>  thumper: mime type or security
 * thumper found xsltproc
<snail> thumper: if you know regexps, you may want to upgrade to saxon / xslt 2.0 to take advantage of them
<thumper> nope
 * thumper wants simple and easy, and 20 minute fix
<chilts> to be honest, as soon as people say they are using XSLT, I suggest to use something else (Python, Perl, whatever) ... but I guess that's not an option here?
<snail> chilts: yeah, unless you're dealing with document-oriented stuff usually something else is better
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-19
 * thumper mashed up a cmake rule to build the html file
<thumper> that works
<thumper> enough
<snail> thumper: if you're using xsltproc, you probably already have xmllint installed. you may want to run 'xmllint --noout' on your input XML to make sure that it really is XML.
<thumper> snail: emacs tells me it is valid :)
<snail> valid for which version of XML?
<thumper> 1.0 :)
<chrismsnz> anybody here use a tiling window manager?
<snail> does an xconsole with a dozen tabs count?
<chilts> chrismsnz: I use XMonad, though I used to use ion3 and awesome
<chilts> XMonad rocks :)
<chrismsnz> chilts: excellent
<chrismsnz> chilts: I like xmonad (especially the way it handles multiple monitors) but I don't feel like learning haskell
<chilts> me either, I just hacked together a XMonad config over the course of a couple of days and now I don't touch it at all
<chilts> am glad I don't have to know more about it :)
<chrismsnz> all other tiling wm's seem to handle multiple monitors in some braindead way (i.e. treated as teh same screen for multiple desktops, or worse, has a set of desktops for each screen)
<chrismsnz> does ion3 work like xmonad?
<chilts> well, apart from the fact that it's a tiling window manager :-p
<chilts> they all have their slight differences
<chilts> ion3 has the notion of 'tabbing' built in, XMonad doesn't
<chilts> it also has a scratch area, which I miss terribly (but I'm used to not having it now)
<chilts> whereas XMonad doesn't have a crazy developer who doesn't like Debian and therefore became unsupported :)
<chilts> (that was the main reason I switched, since then I considered ion3 to have a limited life)
<chrismsnz> iirc, I threw out ion3 after their window traversal controls were one-off the usual vim keybindings
<chrismsnz> i.e. hjkl instead of jkl;
<chilts> vim is hjkl :)
<chrismsnz> i meant it the other way around, ion3 was jkl;
<chilts> :)
<chrismsnz> chilts: if you get a spare sec can you pastebin/gist your xmonad config so i can have a geeze
<chilts> yep, one moment please caller
<chrismsnz> chilts: thanks mate, no rush
<chilts> chrismsnz: http://paste.dollyfish.net.nz/d9a007.txt
<chilts> the things I added differently are 'command-s' for 'ssh to a server', an extra tile layout and 'command-shift-l' to turn the screensaver on
<chilts> have fun :)
<chrismsnz> it actually looks fairly tidy and understandable
<chrismsnz> _b
<chrismsnz> thank you sir
<chilts> no worries
<chilts> mwhudson: mind if I head across now? I'll be there in about 15 mins or so
<mwhudson> chilts: now is good
<chilts> sweet, thanks, see you soon
<mwhudson> chilts: i was actually thinking about bunking off early, so earlier is better than later :)
<chilts> if you want me to, I can come along another time?
<mwhudson> no, now-ish is fine
<chilts> sweet
 * chilts &
<lifeless> moin
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chrismsnz> morning
<chrismsnz> Anybody here use an sms gateway they can recommend?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> chrismsnz: not me, sorry
<snail> chrismsnz: i seem to recall that ours changed recently. an independent got bought out by one of the big two
<snail> i think we're still looking for a solution
<chrismsnz> snail: Ok, we're looking at wiring up our nagios install to one and trying to avoid pagerduty
<chrismsnz> thanks
<ibeardslee> are you talking about a self hosted one or a hosted by someone else?
<chrismsnz> I'm looking for a way to send text messages via our nagios monitoring system
<ibeardslee> so selfhosted then
<chrismsnz> connecting directly to vodafone's SMSC as a vendor seems like overkill
<chrismsnz> so a middleman is not out of the question
<ibeardslee> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.org.user-groups.linux.new-zealand.general/32728
<ibeardslee> Catalyst use ERMS .. although I can't find mention to it beyond the Catalyst internal network
<chrismsnz> ibeardslee: thanks for that - interesting
<chrismsnz> I wonder if we're able to use a 3g modem in our colo
<chrismsnz> i'm guessing not
<ibeardslee> ahh yeah that could be the killer
<ibeardslee> we've tried that previously, the answer has pretty much been 'policy says no'
<ibeardslee> a combination of extra interference and no phones in the server room
<chrismsnz> I wonder if anybody I worked with at vodafone messaging is still there
<chrismsnz> most of them went to 2deg
<chrismsnz> so maybe i'll ask them >:)
<chilts> morning :)
<chilts> new lappy this morning, though I still can't get the wireless working
<chilts> recompiled a rt5390sta driver for it, still no giggles
<ajmitch> you have the misfortune of having a ralink chipset?
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> yeah, but it seems lots of people managed to get it to work
<chilts> I've tried a few different settings in some make.cfg too, but still no joy
<chilts> next time, I think I'll get a Zareason or something like that
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> anyone know of a git kernel mirror that's in nz?
<mwhudson> or at least vaguely net close
<ojwb> seems likely there'll be on in .au at least
<ojwb> but I don't know of anything
<ibeardslee> just checking if we do
<ibeardslee> we do host a kernel mirror .. don't know if that's a git mirror
<mwhudson> i'm getting decent rates to the git.kernel.org i guess
<mwhudson> i'm just impatient
<ibeardslee> heh
<ojwb> you need lazy-git!
<ojwb> hmm, I wonder if it would work to simply fetch the files on demand
<thumper> hey, what's happening in here
<ojwb> you could probably just use some sort of LD_PRELOAD or fuse hack
<thumper> too much talking
<ojwb> please miss, they started it
<ajmitch> thumper: sorry, we'll be quiet
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: "Actually, no, just a subset."
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: ok, thanks for looking
<ajmitch> I imagine that a full git mirror could take quite a bit more space & bandwidth to maintain
<ajmitch> probably not much compared to distro mirrors though
<mwhudson> i think a fair bit of cpu too
<mwhudson> git clone is harder on a server than 'GET /... HTTP/1.0'
<mwhudson> aiui anyway
<ojwb> you should be able to rsync a git repo though, provided you aren't modifying it locally, shouldn't you?
<ojwb> oh, you mean harder by clients on the mirror
<mwhudson> yeah
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-20
<chilts> hey all ... I have a question, anyone recommend a nice and small WiFi USB dongle that works fine with Lucid?
<chilts> if I'm stuck with a non-working RTA5390 lappy, then I'll need something else to make it work :)
 * ojwb is interested too - wifi in my laptop doesn't work well
<chilts> I imagine a Dickies one would be fine
<mwhudson> chilts: yeah, el cheapo ones from DSE work fine in my (limited) experience
 * ibeardslee is lucky, never had to revert to doing that
 * chilts looks
<chilts> this looks nice and small -> http://dicksmith.co.nz/product/XH1632/d-link-wireless-n-nano-usb-adaptor
<ojwb> i guess wifi doesn't need much of an aerial
<ajmitch> the last one I bought ended up being ralink-based, it never worked very well
<chilts> yeah, I just can't even get it to recongise the adapter
<ajmitch> seems like that d-link one uses a realtek driver & should work
<chilts> closest is that 'iwconfig' says 'wlan0     Ralink STA'
<chilts> ajmitch: yeah, it sounds like it might work
<chilts> pre-Lucid it seemed to give problems for some people though
<chilts> ok, seems like it won't work on Lucid without downloading and compiling the RealTek driver -> http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-realtek-8192su-usb-dongle.html
<ajmitch> it may work if you use a backported kernel
<ajmitch> there's a backport from maverick in lucid-updates & one from natty in lucid-proposed
<mwhudson> ok time to reboot into my self compiled kernel!
 * mwhudson crosses fingers
<ajmitch> mwhudson: see you later
<chilts> much later :-p
<mwhudson> phew
<ajmitch> back in one piece?
<mwhudson> and my external monitor support works again
<chilts> heh
<chilts> ajmitch: ok, so I currently have linux-image-2.6.32-28-generic installed ... that's the right package to upgrade aye? (to linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic or the like)
 * chilts is a dunce when it comes to kernel
<chilts> s
<ajmitch> chilts: not sure, probably :)
<chilts> oh, I just meant that's the package to install to upgrade the kernel?
<chilts> (not specifically about the wifi dongle) :)
<ajmitch> same answer as above
<chilts> heh, okay, thanks anyway :)
 * chilts will try it
<ibeardslee> I think you just need linux-image-kernel installed
<mwhudson> kernel packaging is a bit confusing
<ibeardslee> that's a metapackage to keep the latest linux-image-*-generic
<ibeardslee> I think you just need *linux-image-generic* installed
<mwhudson> because the version is in the package name (as well as the version)
<chilts> riiiight
<ojwb> you don't actually need any kernel packages installed, AIUI
<ojwb> though obviously you need a kernel
<ajmitch> ojwb: it does make things easier
<chilts> so if you don't need a kernel package, where do you get the kernel from?
<chilts> obvious not KFC :)
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: linux-image-generic may not upgrade to backported kernels, for good reasons :)
<ojwb> build one by hand, for example
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: ahhh
<chilts> oh yeah, no, I'm not into that :)
<ojwb> IIRC there's a question about it in the debian NM process
<ajmitch> ojwb: there's also a question about whether libc6 should be essential: yes
<ojwb> of course not, you might want to stick with libc5!
<mwhudson> or bionic!
 * mwhudson falls over
 * ajmitch wonders when NZ will get more DDs so we can get to the top of the per-capita rankings
<chilts> ok, I have just rebooted with linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic ... seems like it's fine
<ojwb> we have potential certainly
<chilts> so hopefully that D-Link thing will work when I buy it later :)
<ojwb> perhaps we should just persuade more to move here
<ajmitch> we have a few imports
<ojwb> me, for example
<ojwb> though maybe I actually became a DD after moving here
<ajmitch> http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2011/06/12#devel-countries-201106-3 says that we were in 3rd place last year
<ibeardslee> I reckon that assume John "retard" Key doesn't finish selling our soul to the US corps and the patent law gets signed hand happening, we'll be able to attract more imports
<ojwb> it's a shame it doesn't invalidate existing software patents though
<ojwb> but I can see that's harder to push through
<chilts> wireless report: bought the DLink DWA 131, stuck it in whilst on the train and it worked pretty much immediately
 * chilts is happy :)
<chilts> thanks for your collective help with figuring out what to do with my kernel earlier :)
<ajmitch> excellent :)
<hads> Prompted by the latest posts on NZLUG I just logged in with GNOME2 for the first time in a couple months. It's odd.
<hads> I can't keep my eyes off the bottom panel and keep moving my mouse to the left of the screen to launch things. Funny how quickly you get used to things.
<mwhudson_> hads: :)
<ajmitch> morning
<karora> evening!
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> .. and a brief goodbye while the server gets a reboot
<chilts> morningz
<chilts> hads: yeah, I used Gnome for about 20 mins yesterday and when I went back to XMonad, I kept doing Ctl-Alt-Arrow to switch desktops
<chilts> am back into using Mod4-<Number> again now :)
<ibeardslee> gnome does have a key combination to change directly to windows
<chrismsnz> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-21
<hads> Ouch "BLUEBOX-292 Fixed a bug in MediaLib libraries that was deleting all files on the disk."
<chrismsnz> hey hads, are you using bluebox?
<hads> Not really, I play with it occasionally to see what they are up to.
<hads> Was just checking if there had been much activity lately.
<chrismsnz> We're looking at replacing our office PABX with a VOIP solution and I gave bluebox a go
<chrismsnz> a few weeks ago
<chrismsnz> I was impressed - i definitely like freeswitch better than asterisk and bluebox is a great frontend
<chrismsnz> still some ways to go before they get to PBXIAF-level of out-of-the-box usefulness
<hads> Yup, been using FreeSWITCH here since pre-1.0 and much prefer it to Asterisk.
<chrismsnz> what's your application?
<hads> PBX
<chrismsnz> ground-up custom stuff?
<hads> Just configuring FreeSWITCH by hand rather than using a GUI, no real reason except when I started non existed.
<hads> Same with Asterisk
<hads> I would switch them to use a GUI but it's too invasive for a running system.
<chrismsnz> Ahh... you run nice/nicegear, eh?
<hads> Yeah
<chrismsnz> cool :) I've looked around nicegear quite a bit - well put together site
<hads> Thanks :)
<chrismsnz> do you consult about voip/putting together PABX systems? We're (Mighty Ape) looking around at the moment for some solutions
 * ajmitch should probably sign up on twitter for stalking^Winformational purposes
<hads> chilts: I have in the past but unfortunately don't have the resources to take on any more work myself and don't have anyone else with the knowledge.
<hads> erm, chrismsnz
<chrismsnz> no problems :)
<hads> ajmitch: https://twitter.com/#!/ajmitch/status/1465614377
<hads> You've been working for ages.
<ajmitch> if only that were me
<hads> Heh
<chrismsnz> we got a 25k quote from hitech for a trixbox based system and figured maybe it'd be better to work on something ourselves
<hads> Yeah, I would ignore Trixbox thesee days myself.
<hads> If you need hardware or basic advice though feel free to drop me a line, happy to help there.
<chrismsnz> had much experience with FreePBX? I heard they were going to release a version that works with both asterisk and freeswitch
<chrismsnz> hads: great, thanks for that :)
<hads> FreePBX v3 which is probably what you are talking about turned into blue.box
<chrismsnz> :o
<hads> It was a complete rewrite and decided it was too confusing having the same name
<chrismsnz> that explains that, then
<hads> A guy name darren started a project called TCAPI which turned into FreePBX v3 which turned into blue.box
<ajmitch> forks upon forks?
<hads> FusionPBX is the other main FreeSWITCH GUI which started out life as a pfSense plugin
<hads> Not so much forks, just renames, same devs all the way pretty much
<ajmitch> confusing :)
<hads> http://www.internode.on.net/news/2011/07/236.php
<hads> 1TB of data for < $200!
<hads> At 100Mbs
 * hads lives in hope
<ajmitch> hads: don't get too hopeful, that's still not .nz :)
<ajmitch> though callplus mentioned that they wanted to bring in a plan with a 1TB cap for UFB
 * thumper wants fibre to the door
<thumper> I'd probably pay $200 / month for really good data rates
<ajmitch> thumper: yeah, I think it's dependant on that happening
<ajmitch> it'll still take years
<thumper> true
<ajmitch> though with where your house is located, you may get it slightly sooner if you're lucky
<thumper> maybe
<thumper> who knows
<hads> ajmitch: Yeah, I was living in hope that something similar comes to nz. 50/20 Mbs with 200G would be lovely.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning all
<ajmitch> TGIF
<chilts> morning :)
<ajmitch> network mangler living up to its nickname again
<chilts> yeah, I don't use that anymore ... wicd is a winner! :)
<ajmitch> took me a few minutes to realise that I had no ipv4 address on the laptop :)
<chilts> but then, I don't use Gnome so not using Network Mangler makes sense
<ajmitch> since NM didn't control the ipv6 address, I could ssh into it, use x2x, etc
<chilts> interesting, I've never heard of x2x before :)
<ajmitch> I use it to share mouse & keyboard between computers, synergy does the same sort of thing
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> synergy is x-platform, but i think x2x is a bit better if it's all, duh, x
<ajmitch> I do it slightly oddly & use x2x along with ssh X forwarding
<chrismsnz> morning
<chilts> I'd seen people use synergy for mac<->linux, but yeah, x2x sounds more my cup of tea :)
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-22
<snail> is anyone else's network connectivity acting like a one-armed paper-hanger?
<chilts> global connectivity? seems ok to me
<ojwb> snail: it doesn't seem any worse than normal anyway
<snail> it may be local issues with our connectivity to places other than datacom...
<chrismsnz> I'm fine, but then again I'm right next to datacom's colo
<snail> our network guys say we're hitting 280MB/s sustained traffic at the moment
<snail> they're talking to our ISP
<ojwb> hmm, I can get more than that over my DSL
<ajmitch> MB/s ?
<ojwb> ah, no, wrong units
<ajmitch> if only DSL could go that fast
<ojwb> I get vertigo sometimes when I think about sizes and speeds of computers
<ajmitch> that'd be a lot of legit traffic to sustain for any length of time
<ojwb> it would be a lot of traffic is it was illegitimate too
<ajmitch> right, but illegitimate traffic like a DDoS wouldn't really end, unlike a large set of scientific data which you'd need to store somewhere
<snail> after a request from the students association, we now block facebook from 10am to 2pm in the students labs
<ajmitch> hah
<snail> that's more aobut computer avaliability than bandwidth tohugh
<ajmitch> so that students that want to use the computers for study can get a seat? :)
<snail> ajmitch: that's the theory
<snail> my personal theory is that the real issue is the storage guys syncing their new racks down at the Pipotea campus (by the railway station)
<ajmitch> I saw that snap are having an uncapped weekend again
<chrismsnz> have a good weekend guys, it's beer-o-clock
<mwhudson> indeed it is
<Hoggs> quite.
<timClicks> lol, upgrading to oneric was a mistake
<timClicks> the appearances menu is missing
<thumper> timClicks: you mean the one that says your username?
<thumper> timClicks: that has been folded into the messaging menu
<thumper> it was too confusing
<timClicks> no, I want to change the theme
<timClicks> it's the menu with the two ppl in shirts/ties
<timClicks> for some reason, it disappeared upon upgrade
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-23
<bruce> close
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
 * ajmitch wonders if anyone else will be in the office here today
<ibeardslee> bit nippy down that way?
<ajmitch> it's a bit white outside
<snail> the cablecar is down
<ajmitch> I guess my sister won't be making her commute in to dunedin this morning, SH1 is closed :)
<snail> SH2 is closed at Te Marua too
 * ajmitch should have grabbed a hot pie or something on the way to work
<ajmitch> the office takes awhile to warm up
<snail> ajmitch: clearly you don't have enough machines
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> days like this I'm jealous of people like thumper who can work from home :)
<thumper> I'm going to light the fire soon
<thumper> everyone else is not working (around here) and playing in snow
<thumper> I foresee some long valgrind runs
<ajmitch> that'll heat things up nicely
<ajmitch> how's unity coming along?
<Atamira> morning
 * mwhudson watches with amusement people trying to get a laptop running xp talking to the printer
<thumper> ajmitch: good
<thumper> ajmitch: I do have alternating moments of excitement and dispair
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> hello
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> hads: #zareason
<chilts> morning
<chilts> is that for zareasonnz or general zareason?
<chilts> am just curious :)
<ibeardslee> general, but at the moment Earl is in NZ, there are a few NZ people in there
<ibeardslee> most discussion is around the android on the zatab
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-17
<ojwb> afternoon
<kcj> Afternoon.
<hads> ibeardslee: Thanks
<ibeardslee> hads: n/p
<ajmitch> seems to just about be more nz people in there than others now
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-18
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-19
<thomi> lifeless: any ideas off the top of your head how I can abort a test suite being run from within a test case? It's an unusual request I realise. It seems I'd need to override RunTest to provde that sort of functionality?
<lifeless> you need to call result.stop()
<lifeless> you can use stack inspection to get the result object
<lifeless> see some of the (heinous :P) code in testresources for an example of doing that
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> yay, two pieces of chocolate on my desk this morning
<chilts> it's a mystery
<ibeardslee> probably meant for me .. can you wander over and drop them off?
<chilts> yeah, no worries
<chilts> I'll try and regurgitate them for you
<chilts> still interested? :)
<chilts> ibeardslee: so what are you wearing today?
<ibeardslee> let them solidify again .. remove the carrots etc first.
<chilts> ewwww
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> so I'm writing a blog post about a new feature, testing all my links immediately before hitting 'publish' only to find that the feature has been reverted...
<ibeardslee> bugger
<ibeardslee> on the plus side .. you checked before you published.
<chilts> snail: new feature in what?
<hads> morning
<snail> chilts: something completely un-ubuntu related, as it happens: http://search.victoria.ac.nz/
<snail> it's a google-in-a-box
<chilts> which search backend are you using?
<chilts> looks cool
<snail> chilts: it's a google-in-a-box: a google-yellow coloured physical box in our machine room
<kcj> Morning.
<chilts> oh right, I thought you were saying it was "like google-in-a-box" but it's the real thing
<chilts> bright yellow I guess
<snail> chilts: I've got to say that it appears that the google brand name has let the in-house people achieve things which would have been organisationally impossible otherwise
<chilts> that's almost quite sad
<chilts> but good they were able to get it done
<chilts> costs a pretty packet though doesn't it?
<thumper> I've seen the google search appliances before :)
<thumper> not cheap
<ojwb> it seems you're mostly paying for the name
<chilts> ojwb: you could have done it for them! :)
<ojwb> chilts: they have a few people with search expertise already I think
<ojwb> they just don't throw much of it at the appliance...
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-20
<chilts> ojwb: I meant for Vic Uni :)
<ojwb> ah
<ojwb> sounds like the brandname was what made it possible
<chilts> true
<ojwb> also, it almost seems a shame to actually work for someone in NZ at this point...
<chilts> ??
<ojwb> i've yet to work for an NZ client
<chilts> ah I see
<ojwb> after 4 years here
<chilts> heh
<chilts> I thought you'd been here longer
<chilts> oooh, are you in your new house yet?
<ojwb> yes, 2 weeks today
<chilts> nice ... going well?
<ojwb> mostly
<chilts> there are always bits and pieces you find once you've moved in, aye
<ojwb> the inifinity didn't work - otherwise it's mostly good
<snail> ojwb: infinity as in pool? flash!
<ojwb> snail: no, on demand gas water heater thing
<snail> oh, less flash, but probably more important
<ojwb> yeah
<ojwb> they've swapped it out for a loan one, and taken it away to poke at
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning ibeardslee
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-16
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning peoples
<olly> morning
<pikiora> Morning :)
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<pikiora> Morena
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> ooh, quake
<thumper> olly: where?
<thumper> I thought that was just the washing machine
<olly> wellington
<thumper> perhaps it is just the washing machine
<olly> 5.4 30km east of seddon apparently
<olly> with a 2.9 presjkock 3.5 minutes earlier
<olly> *preshock
<olly> seems our new house is in a good spot - jenny said people were getting under desks at her work
<olly> estimate up to 5.9 now
<ajmitch> olly: so just a bit of a shake then?
<olly> yeah, no biggy
<olly> it's settled on 5.7 now too
<ibeardslee> This morning’s earthquake was followed by a gas fire at Victoria University.
<ajmitch> wellington getting all the excitement today
<ibeardslee> and snail isn't on today
<olly> ibeardslee: a related fire?
<ibeardslee> the article I saw on scoop seems to imply that
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-20
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-21
<ibeardslee> Evening all.
<ajmitch_> evening ibeardslee
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> mornin
<ajmitch_> ibeardslee: how's the office today?
<ibeardslee> ajmitch_: not in.  Email from Don about staying at home untl CBD is cleared
<ibeardslee> which is slowing down the Arduino Academy somewhat
<ajmitch_> that's a pain
<ajmitch_> hopefully it won't take too long to get things checked out
<ibeardslee> yeap .. but my nerves are close to shot so 'happy' to wait
<ajmitch_> rough weekend? :)
<ibeardslee> seen some comments about the WCC or WREMO or somesuch saying stay out of CBD today
<ibeardslee> not just til midday
<ibeardslee> could have been better
<ajmitch_> it must take some time to inspect those buildings
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> with rumours of sinkholes etc in the CBD .. interesting times
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-14
<fmarier> so did anybody upgrade successfully from 12.04 to 14.04 recently?
<ajmitch_> yep
<ajmitch_> well, maybe a couple of months ago on my laptop
<fmarier> ajmitch_: and you didn't run into anything major?
<ibeardslee> only issue I really had was the apache2 configs
<ajmitch_> it seemed to work out alright
<ajmitch_> the only thing was I switched back to the free radeon driver before upgrading, iirc
<fmarier> ibeardslee: yeah, i saw that upgrading from wheezy to jessie as well
<ajmitch_> since I knew fglrx wouldn't support it in 14.04 & the free driver is much better now
<fmarier> my experience upgrading to 14.04 was truly miserable though
<fmarier> i can no longer log into unity/gnome-shell/xfce :(
<ajmitch_> does X start at all?
<fmarier> and i can't figure out where it's going wrong
<fmarier> ajmitch_: yeah, X works fine. if i use kdm, i can get a gnome-terminal using the failsafe mode and then start gnome-shell from there
<ajmitch_> no weird permissions in $HOME ?
<fmarier> however, if i log into a xfce/unity/gnome session directly, it accepts my password, blanks the screen, then goes right back to lightdm/gdm/kdm
<fmarier> i tried creating a new user and it does the same thing
<ajmitch_> ~/.xsession-errors would usually help, I remember I'd have issues like that when the disk was full
<fmarier> it's a truly frustrating bug
<ajmitch_> but I doubt the upgrade would have completed if that was the case
<fmarier> yeah, my .xession-errors is bitching about an error in /usr/bin/lightdm-something but it's not exactly verbose
<fmarier> it's also bitching about xmodmap not being able to find a file
<fmarier> i'm wondering what actually gets run when lightdm starts a gnome or unity session
<ajmitch_> pastebin it
<fmarier> ajmitch_: the error?
<ajmitch_> yeah, if you can
<ajmitch_> someone might have a clue :)
<fmarier> i don't have that computer with me here and the upgrade apparently also broke fwknopd :(
<ajmitch_> ah
<fmarier> though that's not surprising as it went from 1.x to 2.x, i probably need to redo its config
<ibeardslee> hmm that sounds like a problem I'd seen with the .Xauthority file .. somehow root owned it, and the user couldn't write to it.
<ajmitch_> ibeardslee: yeah, hence me asking about weird permissions
<ibeardslee> ahh, yeah.  for some reason it was the only file that was 'mangled'
<ajmitch_> I couldn't remember which of the files it would have been
<fmarier> ibeardslee: that (or a stray .xsession) is what i suspected, but create a brand new user account didn't help
<fmarier> i wonder what's different between a kdm failsafe session and a normal one
<fmarier> is trusty still using upstart or has it moved to systemd already?
<fmarier> it looks like my session problems are due to the PATH not being set properly
<fmarier> the error from ~/.xsession-errors: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 5: exec: init: not found
<fmarier> with the full command line being: exec init --user
<fmarier> where "init --user" is set by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99upstart (which assumes that /sbin/ is in the path)
<G> fmarier: I think it's still using upstart
<G> no trusty boxes handy to be atm I don't think
<G> oh wait, I updated this box...
<G> I appear to have a mix of upstart and systemd on this box :S PID 1 is /sbin/init provided by 'upstart' (dpkg -S /sbin/init) though
<fmarier> yeah, there are bits of systemd in 14.04, but apparently the full switch is scheduled for 16.04 (according to the interwebs at least)
<G> 2016(!)  oh I bet Lennout(sp?) is laughing at that :P
<G> (I just happen to remember the way SystemD was pushed as the best next thing in Fedora/etc)
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morena
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> good mroning
<ibeardslee> that too
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-16
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<hads> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-13
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-14
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-15
<olly> morning
<chilts> evening
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-07-21
<belkinsa> o/ all
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-07-22
<belkinsa> How is your LoCo doing?
#ubuntu-nz 2016-07-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> and a nice sunny one it is too
<ibeardslee> certainly a very different day to Saturday
<mwhudson> heh. yes.
 * ibeardslee was sitting on the train, fairly amused at the people that seemed to be heading to the rugby or a night out dressed as though it was a slightly chilly night out
#ubuntu-nz 2017-07-17
<atamira> good morning all
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-07-20
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> https://twitter.com/NiwaWeather/status/888140593091588096
<mwhudson> :)
<olly> i think niwa's computer model is a little simplistic though
#ubuntu-nz 2018-07-19
<atamira> anyone know anything about how to purge wine off your system?
<atamira> i got dependencies issues with libwine and i just cant remove it
#ubuntu-nz 2018-07-20
<chilts> long time no see - thought I'd rejoin the IRC world again (after having not set it up on my new laptop as of 10 months ago)
<chilts> seems I can't get into the #equifoss channel any longer, but I figure it's quiet there these days (is it?)
